# Metal Horse Troughs



## archieaxe (Apr 30, 2012)

Has anyone here used Metal Horse Troughs for keeping a tegu? They are cheap and come in a ton of sizes, they are deep enough for bedding and are easy to clean. It wouldn't take much to build a custom top out of acrylic and mesh for ventilation. They are used a bunch in breeding Varanus and Heloderma. 







J


----------



## james.w (Apr 30, 2012)

I never have personally, but they would work great for younger tegus.


----------



## chelvis (May 1, 2012)

I use one as an evac enclosure that I keep at my moms house. Just a note, make sure the lid is very very well secured as they will pop them right off.


----------

